# Totodile vs. Flareth



## Aletheia (Feb 17, 2015)

> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Totodile's Active **Pok**és

*





Sobek ()
Ability: Torrent
Item: Mystic Water






Sekhmet ()
Ability: Intimidate
Item: Shuca Berry






Camazotz ()
Ability: Inner Focus






Ganymede ()
Ability: Trace
Item: Dawn Stone






Anput ()
Ability: Inner Focus






Baí Zé ()
Ability: Super Luck
Item: Razor Claw






Hel ()
Ability: Ice Body
Item: Dawn Stone






Sin ()
Ability: Magic Guard
Item: Soothe Bell






Korra ()
Ability: Protean 
Item: Ice Gem






Perry ()
Ability: No Guard

*Flareth's Active **Pok**és

*





Vidar ()
Ability: Overgrow






Nigel ()
Ability: Flash Fire






Mia ()
Ability: Trace






Ninja Brian ()
Ability: Protean






Pesto ()
Ability: Big Pecks



Totodile sends out
Flareth sends out and commands
Totodile commands
Fortune casts her die


----------



## Totodile (Feb 18, 2015)

Korra, you're up!

Also, don't forget to put the battle on the database!


----------



## Flareth (Feb 18, 2015)

Let's do this! Go *Vidar*!

Alright, let's get some mad strats yo.

First off, I want you to use *Glare*, but if Korra uses Protect or Detect or any of those shenanigans, use *Coil*. For the second turn, if you missed Glare the first, use *Glare* again, if Korra uses protection shenanigans, use *Coil*. For this third action, use *Leaf Blade*, but *Coil *if there is a protection action.

Glare/Coil ~ Glare/Coil ~ Leaf Blade/ Coil


----------



## Totodile (Feb 18, 2015)

Kay, Korra. That Glare is something to avoid, so make a Substitute. Then Snatch his Coil, which he'll have to use since you have a Substitute; if he doesn't Coil for some reason, make fun of him with your mad Taunting Skills. Finally, use Ice Beam.

*Substitute (10%) ~ Snatch/Taunt ~ Ice Beam*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 19, 2015)

here I was hoping for some froakie-froakie action
​ *Land of Light and Rain*​ _The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored water and clouds.

The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30 square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle. Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers. Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance. _
​ *BATTLE START!*


 On LOLAR, it is a ludicrously bright day. This is nothing out of the ordinary, and in fact if it weren't for the conspicuously out-of-place individuals that have congregated around one of the many island formations. Having collectively amassed the absurd funds required to facilitate transdimensional travel, probably via Kickstarter, they are now all quite eager to test their abilities, and the trainers hardly waste any time selecting their Pokemon as the referee prepares to signal the commencement of the duel.


Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 100%
 Energy: 100%
Ability: Protean
 Item: Ice Gem
 Status: Splashing around.
 Commands: Substitute (10%)~Snatch/Taunt~Ice Beam 


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 100%
 Energy: 100%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Enjoying the sunlight.
 Commands: Glare/Coil~Glare/Coil~Leaf Blade/Coil 


*ROUND 1 START!*


 The current weather seems to have an immediate effect on the two Pokemon, with Vidar smiling contently and stretching his limbs out towards the light momentarily, while Korra looks noticeably put off by the radiation. The froakie decides it prudent to protect herself from any nasty afflictions that would doubtlessly only aggravate her discomfort, conjuring a rather adorable of herself as a small puppet, carefully nudging it away from the water. Vidar, meanwhile, is undeterred by this new obstacle, curling up in preparation for his inevitable attack, feeling himself grow noticeably more stable as his muscles tense up. So rewarding is the motion, that he thinks he may well just do it again.


 As he begins to do so, however, Korra begins a routine of her own, seemingly drawing her limbs back into her body, before hopping around and ribbiting ostentatiously at her new-found strength. So infuriating is this display of superiority (she isn't even supposed to know how to do that!) that he completely forgets his own attempt, instead sulking bitterly.


 Korra uses this repose to absorb the energy of her crystal, feeling a light chill permeate through her body, accompanying a distinct feeling of power. Acting on this, her vocal sac swells to a particularly impressive size, before she opens her mouth, launching from it a bright flare that sparkles nicely against the color scheme of her environment before impacting the still livid snivy, sending him onto his back and leaving a patch of snowflakes where it hit. Vidar winces in pain, scrambling to regain his previous position, before resolving to constrict even more, deeper into his own core. Certainly it would be oh so satisfying to crush the little doll before him, but he must bide his time.


*ROUND 1 END!*


Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 91%
Ability: Protean
 Status: Satisfied. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
 Commands: Substitute (10%)~Snatch~Ice Beam 

 Health: 10%


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 78%
 Energy: 91%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Eager to pounce, sporting a bruise on his belly. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2_
 Commands: Coil~Coil (snatched)~Coil 


 Ref notes:


this is in fact the second time I've reffed a battle set in Skaia
Sunny Day was in effect (it did not wind up being relevant)
Korra's Ice Gem has been consumed
Totodile commands next


----------



## Totodile (Feb 20, 2015)

You are excellent, Korra. Let's keep at it. Bounce on him a few times, because you should have even more fun. If he Protects, just Chill. If he decides to Coil or do something else that boosts his stats, Snatch it.

*Bounce/Chill/Snatch x3*


----------



## Flareth (Feb 21, 2015)

Hm, this could be problematic. But I have a plan. Use *Torment*. I know she has a Sub, but I did my research on this. You'll still probably get bounced on once, but Korra is not prepared for this. Now, we need to get some of that health back, so use *Leech Seed*. After that, use *Giga Drain* to get even more of your health back.

*Torment ~ Leech Seed ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 23, 2015)

*Land of Light and Rain*​ _The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored water and clouds.

The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30 square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle. Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers. Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance._​

*ROUND 2 START!*


Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 91%
Ability: Protean
 Status: Satisfied. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
 Commands: Bounce/Chill/Snatch~Bounce/Chill/Snatch~Bounce/Chill/Snatch 

 Health: 10%


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 78%
 Energy: 91%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Eager to pounce, sporting a bruise on his belly. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2_
 Commands: Torment~Leech Seed~Giga Drain 


 After her rather successful offense last round, Korra is beaming with confidence. Now all that remains is to keep her momentum, and so she takes to the air, enjoying the clear air in spite of the continued aggression of the sun, before bringing her weight down on the still-waiting Vidar, who is able to catch a glimpse of the falling amphibian before the air in his body is expelled by the impact. As he rises with some difficulty, he just catches a glimpse of his assailant hopping back to her position behind her puppet. Clearly something must be done about this relentless bullying. Collecting his persuasive speaking skills, he shrieks at his retreating foe, viciously berating her for berating on a defenseless, innocent snake, and how dare she taunt him too while she does, pulling off that sick air, she should be ashamed of herself.


 Korra is, needless to say, shocked. Her plan to double up and run Vidar into the ground once more falters, as she finds herself unable to convince herself to move, and left without anything else to do in such a situation, she croaks plaintively. At last Vidar has an opening; with all his pent-up rage he arches his back and spits out a seed, which flies forward in a perfect curve and... bounces off Korra's inanimate guardian.


 The feelings of guilt that had prevented her from acting previously seem to crumble at this failure, and Korra is at last free to continue her assault, rising to the occasion, as it were, with even more fervor, but this time she misses her mark, landing rather painfully on the bare ground. Through sheer luck (and the softness of the sand) she escapes injury, scampering back quickly. Though relieved at escaping the threat from above, Vidar is still shaken by his careless seeding attempt, and decides to take his rage out on the much too smug-looking Substitute before him, the glowing green ray emanating from his tail causing it to quiver, though it fails to burst.

*ROUND 2 END!*

Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 83%
Ability: Protean
 Status: Somewhat dazed. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
 Commands: Bounce~(none)~Bounce (missed)

Health: 4%


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 66%
 Energy: 80%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Feeling cheated. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2_
 Commands: Torment~Leech Seed (failed)~Giga Drain 



 Ref notes:


Sunny Day was in effect
Leech Seed was blocked by Substitute
Flareth commands next


----------



## Totodile (Feb 24, 2015)

Isn't Korra Flying-type?


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 24, 2015)

Aletheia said:


> HP-draining moves do not restore health to the user when used against a Substitute


I have been informed that this is not true and have fixed accordingly, sorry everyone :(



Totodile said:


> Isn't Korra Flying-type?


this on the other hand baffles me


----------



## Totodile (Feb 24, 2015)

Protean changes a Pokemon's type to the type of move it uses.


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 24, 2015)

Totodile said:


> Protean changes a Pokemon's type to the type of move it uses.


I treated it as only being active while the move was being performed... fixed! (the Sub is thus still present)


----------



## Flareth (Feb 24, 2015)

Alright, you're mad aren't ya, so use *Frustration * against that Sub, but if they use Protect or a similar move, put up a *Light Screen*. Then, let's get rid of that annoying ability with *Gastro Acid*, but if they Protect against it, use *Calm Mind*, and if the Sub isn't faded, use *Frustration * again. Now, we should be able to fight Korra normally again, so let's go for an *Attract*, but if Korra ends up protecting again, just *Chill*.

*Frustration/Light Screen ~ Gastro Acid/Calm Mind/Frustration ~ Attract/Chill*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 25, 2015)

Let's make fun of him while he's all frustrated. Then make him chill out. Finally, use Toxic.

*Taunt ~ Ice Beam ~ Toxic*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 4, 2015)

*Land of Light and Rain*​ _The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored water and clouds.

The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30 square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle. Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers. Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance. _
​ *ROUND 3 START!*


Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 83%
Ability: Protean
 Status: Somewhat dazed. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
 Commands: Taunt~Ice Beam~Toxic

 Health: 4%


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 63%
 Energy: 80%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Feeling cheated. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2_
 Commands: Frustration/Light Screen~Gastro Acid/Calm Mind~Attract/Chill


 For the first time since the beginning of the bout, rain begins to fall on LOLAR, invigorating both competitors, though giving Korra a certain edge, while her counterpart is simply glad to get some hydration after his trials. Her self-assurance bolstered, she decides to attack Vidar's, viciously berating him for his total inability to even dispose of her doll after all this time. He must either be terrified of or in love with her, she concludes- and either way, she thinks it's hilarious. As if needing any further encouragement, the snivy now feels his rage truly flowing through his body, and decides to release it at last, charging at the ersatz froakie and lashing out at it with his tail, sending it flying and eventually disintegrating mysteriously when it lands. Now he just needs to get at the real deal.


Korra croaks happily, her plan unfolding as intended. With her foe about to find himself in a pickle, it is time for her to go on the offensive, and as she had in the opening round, she delivers with an equally successful shot which absorbs the falling raindrops as it travels, before reaching its destination, making Vidar hiss menacingly. He'll show her now. Except that, as he tries to carry out his next move, his mind is irritatingly blank. He wants, _needs_ to attack, and yet his trainer hasn't fed him any appropriate directions, just gross stuff involving the contents of his stomach.


Perhaps developing stray Psychic abilities Korra immediately compels her own to rise, lobbing them out at the still dumbfounded Vidar and making him scowl as they splatter across his prone belly, making him feel queasy with a worrying suddenness- something tells him the feeling is going to get worse very soon. And still he finds himself powerless, unable to act as instructed- after all, who would feel like flirting at a time like this?


*ROUND 3 END!*


Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 73%
Ability: Protean
 Status: Accomplished.  _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
 Commands: Taunt~Ice Beam~Toxic


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 47%
 Energy: 75%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Nauseous and inconsolable.  _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2, badly poisoned_
 Commands: Frustration~(none)~(none)

Ref notes:


Rain Dance was in effect
Frustration had a base power of 9%
it also broke Korra's Substitute, but for real this time
Totodile commands next


----------



## Totodile (Mar 5, 2015)

Replace your Substitute with a new one, and then backflip right into him, and finish with another Beam of Ice. If you can't attack for whatever reason, or if he Protects, Chill instead.

*Substitute (10%) ~ Acrobatics/Chill ~ Ice Beam/Chill*


----------



## Flareth (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, let's get rid of that Substitute, use *Snatch*! Now, just *Chill *for a bit. Hopefully Acrobatics has busted your substitute. Why you may ask? If the sub is bust, use *Mirror Coat*, considering that with Protean it'll have STAB, plus the SEness, mirror coat could prove to be very powerful. Just don't faint pls. But anyway, if your sub is still up, use *Glare*.

*Snatch ~ Chill ~ Mirror Coat/Glare*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 11, 2015)

*Land of Light and Rain*​ _The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored water and clouds.

The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30 square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle. Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers. Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance. _
​ *ROUND 4 START!*


Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 73%
Ability: Protean
 Status: Accomplished. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
 Commands: Substitute (10%)~Acrobatics/Chill~Ice Beam/Chill


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 47%
 Energy: 75%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Nauseous and inconsolable. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2, badly poisoned_
 Commands: Snatch~Chill~Mirror Coat/Glare


 The long overdue rain continues falling as the start of the next round is signaled. Pleased with the effects of her substitute in the first few, Korra prepares to make another one, a replacement substitute, so to speak, oblivious of Vidar's leering glances. The doll is conjured, but as she prepares to store her health in it, she finds it grabbed skillfully by the snake, and tossed back to his side of the field. She just catches a grin out of the corner of her eye.


 This will not do at all. She certainly cannot be reminded of her failure any longer, and so her first task is to destroy the damned thing. Having long made use of her gem, she is able to show off nicely duing her next maneuver, frantically leaping around the terrible ruse and delivering the most vicious blows she can. To her satisfaction, it does eventually give. Vidar, meanwhile, has no time to gloat, as he uses the opening to catch some peace and quiet, the bout having decidedly worn him out thus far.


 With the obstacle out of the way, Korra can again concentrate on her real target, and decides to try the one move that has yet to fail her. In a sight becoming awfully familiar for the snivy, a faint bluish glow emerges around the froakie's thorax, before she unleashes the beam it hides. Though it impacts hard as it had before, a shimmer immediately runs across his body, reflecting the attack and amplifying it, too, as it sends Korra flying some distance back. As she crashes down, she appears visibly surprised and more than a bit distraught.


*ROUND 4 END!*


Totodile:
 Ooo

 Korra ()
 Health: 60%
 Energy: 59%
Ability: Protean
 Status: Tasting the terror of miscalculation. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
 Commands: Substitute (10%) (Snatched)~Acrobatics~Ice Beam (Mirror'd)


Flareth:
 Ooo

 Vidar ()
 Health: 22%
 Energy: 71%
Ability: Overgrow
 Status: Redeemed at last. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2, badly poisoned_
 Commands: Snatch~Chill~Mirror Coat

Ref notes:


Rain Dance was in effect
Acrobatics broke Vidar's Substitute
Flareth commands next


----------



## Totodile (Mar 11, 2015)

Wouldn't Vidar have to take damage from the Ice Beam before he could Mirror Coat it?


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 11, 2015)

midnight editing doop doop

I swear I'm not _trying_ to appear biased


----------



## Flareth (Mar 14, 2015)

Good job, Vidar!

Okay, use *Worry Seed*, to get rid of that awful Protean. If she Protects, use *Light Screen*, and if she taunts, use Giga Drain. Now, next turn, if Worry Seed failed, use it again, but if she uses Protect, use *Reflect *, and if you've been taunted or tormented, use *Leaf Blade*. Now, let's trap her a bit, and use *Wrap*, even if you are Taunted. If she uses Protect (and you're not under the effects of Taunt), use* Double Team*. 

*Worry Seed/Light Screen/Giga Drain ~ Worry Seed/Reflect/Leaf Blade ~ Wrap/Double Team*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 15, 2015)

Take the Worry Seed. First though, use Acrobatics. Getting Protean removed doesn't revert your type back to water, so let's let your type get set to flying. After that, use Acrobatics some more. If he's still alive on the third action, see if you can knock him back with your fancy moves so that it's harder for him to use Wrap.

*Acrobatics x3 *


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 22, 2015)

*Land of Light and Rain*
_The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored water and clouds.

The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30 square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle. Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers. Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance. _​
*ROUND 5 START!*

Totodile:
Ooo

Korra ()
Health: 60%
Energy: 59%
Ability: Protean
Status: Tasting the terror of miscalculation. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
Commands: Acrobatics~Acrobatics~Acrobatics

Flareth:
Ooo

Vidar ()
Health: 22%
Energy: 71%
Ability: Overgrow
Status: Redeemed at last. _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 2, badly poisoned_
Commands: Worry Seed/Light Screen/Giga Drain~Worry Seed/Reflect/Leaf Blade~Wrap/Double Team

The rain passes and the sun shines through once more, though it does nothing to diminish Korra's assurance that this round will end prematurely. Eager to make headway in this direction, she springs forward at Vidar, slamming her body against his every which way with impressive agility. In the flurry of movement, which leaves him just able to stand, the snake manages to spew out a single seed, which finds its mark, causing the froakie to stop her assault for a moment as she shivers in discomfort, the pip vanishing under her moist skin and sending a sharp chill running through her entire body.

Now looking to end the bout as quickly as possible before any other ill effects find her, Korra continues her aggression as she had before, seemingly still driven by the effects of the seeding as she cuts through the air and into her opponent. This time it is too much for Vidar, and he collapses against the sand, defeated. A tentacle-faced creature decked out in garish colors rushes towards the battling Pokemon, having broken past the meticulously set up security perimeter, but storms away again when it realizes its target is already out of action.

*ROUND 5 END!*

Totodile:
Ooo

Korra ()
Health: 60%
Energy: 47%
Ability: Protean Insomnia
Status:  _attack, defense, accuracy raised by 1_
Commands: Acrobatics~Acrobatics~Acrobatics (failed)

Flareth:
Xoo

Vidar ()
Health: 0%
Energy: 69%
Ability: Overgrow
Status: Down and out.
Commands: Worry Seed~Leaf Blade (knocked out)~Wrap (knocked out)

Ref notes:

Sunny Day was in effect
the first Acrobatics was a critical hit
the roll declared that an imp would come out but also that it would hit Vidar
Flareth sends out and commands, Totodile follows suit


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 1, 2015)

Flareth has been *disqualified*

Totodile gets $8, I get $5, Flareth gets nothing, alas


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 1, 2015)

Uhm, did I miss something? Shouldn't Flareth have gotten a DQ warning first?


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 1, 2015)

she did, in the form of a VM! in fact I was a bit lenient with the DQ period


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 1, 2015)

Ah, generally, you should post in the thread as well.


----------

